# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Shiraki Mandolin on Edmonton kijiji

## Franc Homier Lieu

This is interesting: a mandolin with no sound hole. 



Here is the listing:

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-image.ht...ationFlag=true

If it were not 5200 kms away I would definitely try this out.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Interesting. I'm 20 minutes away, but it doesn't interest me enough without a price.

----------


## jim simpson

Funny, I just commented on the saz thread how they are made without sound-holes but mandolins usually are not.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> Interesting. I'm 20 minutes away, but it doesn't interest me enough without a price.


Yeah, the lack of an asking price plus the 'it's been in the family 60 years' together suggest that it will be in the family a lot longer.

Apparently Shiraki also made guitars with no sound holes.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Wow, not a whole lot about these online. There is this catalog photo:

http://www.jedistar.com/pdf/Shiraki%...page9small.jpg

----------


## Bruce Clausen

I wonder if the tooled design on the top is actually a kind of grill work that functions as a sound hole. The two models have the grills placed where you'd find a centre hole and f-holes.

Not 60 years old, by the look of the catalogue page.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> I wonder if the tooled design on the top is actually a kind of grill work that functions as a sound hole. The two models have the grills placed where you'd find a centre hole and f-holes.
> 
> Not 60 years old, by the look of the catalogue page.


Yes, I have found pictures of the guitars where you can clearly see that the holes go all the way through. It is interesting how the filigree is used to imitate the oval and the f holes. 

From what I can find online these were made in the late 70s and early 80s. Makes sense. Can't imagine there were mandolins being produced in Japan in the 50s. Certainly not in factories.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

So, I offered 200 bucks for the mandolin. No reply, but it is now listed for 475. And still described as 'in the family for over 60 years.' So there is that.

----------


## barney 59

> So, I offered 200 bucks for the mandolin. No reply, but it is now listed for 475. And still described as 'in the family for over 60 years.' So there is that.


But you get a real high end case with it!

----------


## sgrexa

I have never seen or heard of these but I think it is cool piece and if anyone does get it, please do give a report! 

Edit:  BTW, I don't see the carving going all the way through and in the five minutes I spent on Google images I learned that these are cut using a high pressure water jet and templates which makes sense and makes these even cooler IMO. Wish I had some of these templates for the next time I pressure wash my deck!

Sean

----------


## sgrexa

Well, appears they do go all the way through!  Look at the detail on this guitar? How would you do that and leave only the grain "lines" (lignen?) behind?



If I lived nearby, I would have to try and see this in person for $450. 

Sean

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Huh. According to google translate, Shiraki means 'plain wood.' Anyway, I have agreed on a price with the seller and I am trying to arrange payment and delivery. If I can get this thing sent to me I will definitely post some recordings ASAP.

----------


## sgrexa

Congrats Franc, they seem to be a rare curiosity that is for sure and I would appreciate a report when you get a chance.

Sean

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

Got the Shiraki the other day, and will post something in the 'Post a picture of your mandolin' thread soon. I put a new set of strings on and it plays really well and sounds pretty good. I'm certainly happy with it, so my gamble buying it sight unseen has paid off.

----------

sgrexa

----------


## John Flynn

The Jedi site says that Shiraki guitars (and mandolins) were produced in the late 70s and early 80s under the supervision of the Matsumoko factory. Matsumoko also made some Epiphone and Aria guitars. Shiraki also had two models of bowl-back mandolins.

I think that means it wasn't in any family for 60 years!

----------


## mandobassman

Whether it sounds good or not, it is a stunning sound hole design.  I would love to see one in my hands and would love to see the process of creating that sound hole pattern.

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

> Whether it sounds good or not, it is a stunning sound hole design.  I would love to see one in my hands and would love to see the process of creating that sound hole pattern.


That was my thinking too. I was willing to pay for the curiosity value. The playability and tone have been a great bonus. I posted some better pictures in this thread:

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...3-Shiraki-XM25

----------

